# Looking for an old plow truck in Central Maine



## mercer_me

I'm looking for a plow truck in Central Maine. It doesn't need to take a sticker I just need to plow my own driveway. I would like to buy a 1/2 ton 1987 or older Chevy or GMC with a 7.5' or 8' Fisher plow. It must run and work well. I have ca$h. I will buy a Ford or Dodge if it's a good deal.


----------



## bribrius

heres one


----------



## theplowmeister

Try the used plow thread further down on the page.


----------



## SnoFarmer

I'll take it......:waving:

nice m37


----------



## Mustang1970

just noticed a neighbor selling his older chevy with a fisher.. it's in Gardiner


----------



## gwnorth23

Check out Maine Craigslist, I just did a quick search under the Cars & Trucks using the keyword "plow" and came up with a couple of pages of results. I have used Craigslist for everything from Outboards, my plow, kids stuff, skis etc and I think it usually has a good selection of everything.


----------



## TEX

2nd that craigs list is great


----------



## plowguy43

Mustang1970;609039 said:


> just noticed a neighbor selling his older chevy with a fisher.. it's in Gardiner


Do you know how much he wants?


----------



## Mustang1970

plowguy43;612166 said:


> Do you know how much he wants?


no I don't. however I was up in North Anson yesterday and on my drive up I saw a couple "yard" trucks on 104/139 in Fairfield.

if you were heading toward Waterville on 139/104 it was on the left up on a hill in someone's front yard with a for sale sign in front of it. just before 139 split's off toward the truck stop.


----------

